# Shelby No-nose Tank + Aluminum Airflo Rack On Ebay



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 7, 2016)

Shameless self promotion  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131840700730

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131840705536


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2016)

With no horn button I'm guessing this is correct for the Hiawatha version. Nice tank! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 7, 2016)

It came on a Cadillac badged bike... but I guess that doesn't mean anything without original paint for provenance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2016)

May have came on a late (1941?) bike. By that time Shelby had really stripped a lot of the deluxe features of the earlier models. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2016)

Adding a button to a tank isn't a difficult conversion, but of that caliber,you have to have the balls to do it!
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 8, 2016)

I think it called location and a punch not balls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> I think it called location and a punch not balls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Lol!!! That right there is good stuff. I would love to add to it but....lol


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 10, 2016)

My old rack i bought from Larry @ ML 25 years ago... RIP Larry.... I agree with Shawn on later years... Deluxe are rare and don't see that much. Nice parts


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2016)

$1700+  that should help the 'ol '60 Chevy restoration! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> $1700+  that should help the 'ol '60 Chevy restoration! V/r Shawn



Indeed it will!


----------



## slick (Jun 13, 2016)

Great buy on the tank. Surprised it didn't hit 2k? REALLY Surprised. It was super clean.


----------

